# What's killing the birch trees in the EUP?



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been noticing a lot of birch trees in the area that are recently dying. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I always heard they were a sensitive tree. Probably makes them more susceptible to such things as disease, mold, and insects. Have not heard of any particular problems. Did you check the DNRE forest management area of their site? They are often posting reports of known problems like that.
All I got...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Bronze Birch Borer, Its been working its way north., hit our area hard several years ago.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/DG1417.html


----------

